# Market Wethers: separate or not?



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

My kids have been done showing their goats for a few weeks. After they were done we lot the wethers go back out into the main her with their mama's. They've been very happy boys.

The Livestock sale is in 2 weeks. The boys have a hay belly, it's not awful, but we don't want them all poofed out lol

We separated them tonight into their old pen. Wondering if we should turn them out to graze browse during the day with the others, and only separate at night/rainy days so they aren't getting the hay? 
Or would you separate them 24/7? ---> keeping in mind that they will not be as happy as they have been the past few weeks.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I would at least let them go out to pasture.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks Karen. We'll see what they look like in a few days doing this. I think the last few days they will have to stay in the pen. Don't want them looking pregnant for the sale haha. It's 2 weeks from tomorrow. 
My kids are getting excited, but also sad too. My son really loves his wether, it's going to be very hard on him when he has to sell


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree, good luck.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

HoosierShadow said:


> Thanks Karen. We'll see what they look like in a few days doing this. I think the last few days they will have to stay in the pen. Don't want them looking pregnant for the sale haha. It's 2 weeks from tomorrow.
> My kids are getting excited, but also sad too. My son really loves his wether, it's going to be very hard on him when he has to sell


I agree pasture would be good for them. Plus it isn't too hard to get grass belly down.

I hear you on the selling thing.... I cry every year and I'm eighteen years old lol. Last year I kept myself busy in some way and just didn't think about selling. But the way our state fair is set up you show in market then they go in the collection pen that night. I was ok all day until I got In my market class and the judge said my goat would rail a beautiful carcass and went on to talk about his loin anf expression of muscling- any other time I would have been excited that the judge liked him and likely would have agreed but not this time. I cried in the ring! Once the tears start I have a hard timw stopping them lol! But yeah I was seventeen years old crying in the ring cause I didn't want to sell my goat that I swore I hated all year. Normally after lunch I'm ok and my dad puts them in collection for me since I'm such a baby.

With me, I don't care that they go for meat because the serve a purpose and I love that. I just miss having my little buddies in the pen. I'm sure I'll cry this year too but its just because I take so much time with them and its tough after 7 months to sell my buddies. So tell your son its ok to be upset- when he isn't upset about selling one then there's a problem lol.


----------

